# Récupérer un compte Mail effacé ?



## HAL1 (19 Mai 2003)

Hello à tous,

Voilà, je n'ai pas beaucoup d'espoir, mais peut-être qu'une solution existe :

L'autre jour j'ai voulu tester le processus de création d'un compte dans Mail, et j'ai donc ajouté un nouveau compte en plus de celui que j'utilise.

Cela a fonctionné, j'étais content, tout allait bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Puis j'ai décidé de supprimer le compte que j'avais juste créé, puisqu'il ne me servait pas à grand-chose. Je l'efface et... je constate avec horreur que tous les messages de mon autre compte ont été supprimés !!! Je ne comprends vraiment pas ce que Mail a fait, je me retrouve avec un compte totalement vierge, sauf les sous-dossiers que j'avais créés. Tout le contenu dans ma Boîte de réception et de mes Messages Envoyés et vide. Quant à la Poubelle, elle n'existe plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'où ma question : existe-t-il un moyen de récupérer mes messages, sachant qu'ils ne sont pas conservé sur le serveur ? Mail conserve-t-il un compte supprimé quelque part, ou bien après le message d'avertissement ("Souhaitez-vous réellement...") c'est _finito_ ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci par avance pour votre aide.
Salutations,
@+


----------



## jfr (20 Mai 2003)

Est-ce que ce qui s'est dit là pourrait t'aider?
Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit la même situation, mais...


----------



## HAL1 (20 Mai 2003)

Hello JFR,

Merci pour la réponse. Ce n'est pas le même cas pour moi, puisqu'il y a intervention malveillante de ma part (j'ai effectivement supprimé un compte, donc je suis fautif ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Le seul hic, c'est que Mail semble avoir transféré tout le contenu de ma BONNE boîte au lettre dans celle que j'avais créée pour faire des tests, et que j'ai effacé peu de temps après.

Donc ma question est juste : peut-on d'une façon ou d'une autre récupérer un compte Mail effacé "volontairement" ?!?

Merci pour toutes vos suggestions/idées.
Cordialement,
@+


----------



## TheSwitcher (1 Septembre 2004)

Hello, je ressors ce vieux message... j'ai le même souci.

J'ai voulu passer mon compte principal de POP en IMAP... donc je créée un compte IMAP et je supprime le POP.
Manque de chance, ça a supprimé tous mes mails (

quelqu'un a  une idée ?

Merci


----------

